# Asking Godparents



## fides

For those of you who have, or are planning to, baptize or christen your babies, when did you ask the future Godparents if they'd take on that role for your baby? How did you go about asking them?

We already have ours picked out (we'd decided on them last time around), but I just don't know when we should ask them! I also want to know how others went about doing it, so neat ideas are completely welcome! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_PLEASE NOTE: THIS IS NOT A DEBATE THREAD ABOUT INFANT BAPTISM - PLEASE RESPECT THAT._ Thanks!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lilyanne

It depends on how you want to do it. Are you looking for a cute way of asking or how to start a discussion? My OH and I were asked to be our niece's godparents when she was about 2 months old. We live in Germany and they skyped us with her in the camera with a piece of paper saying "will you be my godparents?" written on it. It was very cute and would work for people who don't live nearby. A onesie with "will you be my godparents" written on it would be really cute. I think those methods work better with people who already understand what a godparent is and who you feel would say yes in a heartbeat. 
I think it all comes down to personal preference though. If you want a baptism soon after the baby is born I would ask early on as you will have more time to coordinate grandparents etc. who might want to come. Good luck!


----------



## Ashley2189

Sorry, didn't want to R&R but I really don't know what to tell ya! I'd always just thought of flat out asking if they would be Godparents. I'm in the opposite boat - I don't have many friends to begin with, and I don't actually know anyone who has been baptized, confirmed, and received first communion in the Catholic church so I have no one who is even qualified to be a Godparent to my little girl. :(


----------



## fides

lily, the skype way sounds really cute! One Godparent is several states away, and the other is in town, but we will be baptizing soon after the birth. I am trying to think of something creative to do for the one out of town, and I just don't know how soon I should ask. :) The onesie idea sounds really cute!

Ashley, for a Catholic baptism, you only need one Godparent who is a practicing Catholic - the other should also be Christian, but only one is required to be Catholic. Is there an older couple you go to Church with who might be willing to do it? I know a couple who asked their priest to be the Godfather b/c their family was not Catholic, and another minister did the actual baptism. I hope you find someone! :)


----------



## lilyanne

Good luck with the asking!


----------



## kadey

i was asked my a moonpig birthday card. me and my girls had gone out for a meal and i was given my cards from everyone and the last one i opened said. 
'happy birthday god mummy'
i read it a few times until i actually clicked what it was saying and who it was suppose to be from, then when i opened it it said 'will you be my god mummy love you lots miley'
i was really touched and even had a few tears. (i blame that on the pregnancy emotions) haha
x


----------



## lightweight

I have two god children and on both occassions the parents phoned up to ask me after little one was born (as far as I can recall) I know I was just really pleased to be asked!

We are also struggling to find people to be god-parents to our baby as we are CofE but friends of ours who would be good are either anti-religion or one couple are jewish! We've didn't necessarily want to ask uncles and aunts as we thought it would be good to have people who dont' have a role at present, but we still haven't really come up with a solution yet.


----------



## fides

kadey, that sounds really cute! that might actually work with one of the Godparents - their birthday will be before the baptism - thanks!!!

lightweight, sorry you are struggling - i'm actually asking one of my own aunts to do it, since my own siblings don't share the same faith, so it will be our little kiddo's great aunt. i am sure you will come up with the perfect solution!


----------



## rae27

I love the skype/onesie idea! I think I might be using that idea, one of our ideal godparents lives in cardiff and the others are my DHs sister and her husband and they are in south africa! Skype for one, onesie for the other I think!


----------



## DragonMummy

personally I would wait until sometime between the baby being born and the baptism. As I found several of my friends who I considered to be close and true friends and had been for in excess of 10 years, completely lost interest in me when I became a mother. And they would have been my first choice as godparents. Whereas other friends and relations who I didn't see as much suddenly became a tower of strength x


----------

